# One Video That Changed My Round



## UsingOfTheInternet (Oct 23, 2021)

Check out my latest article! I appreciate the feedback so feel free to leave a comment. Always looking to sharpen the skillset with like-minded people pursuing the same goal.  

Full article here


----------



## Brian E. Clough (Nov 2, 2021)

good video for me!


----------

